# Keeping it Natural



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I've seen a lot of posts about grooming by trimming ears, thinning certain areas etc. I have Vinnie's paw fur trimmed when I get his nails trimmed because I don't want him slipping on hard floors or ice but that's all I plan to do. Am I the only one that simply washes, drys and brushes? I love him just the way he is.

Just curious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I've never trimmed anything on Tayla except under her paws and if she gets a mat under her ears. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Tayla's Mom said:


> I've never trimmed anything on Tayla except under her paws and if she gets a mat under her ears.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Ditto on the mats under the ears. I don't even trim under the paws but I do clip the nails and in the summer, our baths consist of a swim in the pool and air dry on the deck.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I trim Jess' ears occasionally, because he looks like PollyAnna if I don't, and sometimes under the ears to prevent matting.other than that, I like the natural look.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't think there is anything wrong with the "natural" look. 
Unless you are going for a show look or, like me, just like grooming your dog, then the natural look is perfect. In fact, I've always thought that if the feet look neat, that's 90% of the battle. The rest is gravy.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Just the feet and ears so far. It gets matted behind her ears despite combing it out daily if I don't use a thinning shears about every four weeks or so. I suppose every dog is different.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

granted, my guy's a poorbred...but his tail feathers/butt feathers grow crazy long. Measured tail feathers at 14 inches. He goes to groomer every few months to get a "flag cut" for his tail. My old man (RIP) naturally had a tail like I get Bridger's groomed into.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Vinnie is my first Golden and I have no idea how his coat will be at maturity. I had just read only feet require some trimming but I can understand having to take care of Matt's and excessive growth that may be outside the norm. I think Vinnie will have a pretty long coat and he has about an inch of hair growing off his ear. I think it's cute but I don't notice it on most Golden's.


















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly will get Fabio hair if I don't trim her ear fur. I also like the round paw look so I trim her feet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

